# Health Insurance and Life Insurance



## KathyK (Jun 22, 2010)

We've lived in Greece for 4 years. Are looking to take out Life Insurance (definite) and possibly Health Insurance. However, most of the information I can find on the Internet relates to (a) Americans, or (2) people residing in UK. Can anyone give me information to companies which would insure British expatriates living in Greece permanently. Thanks.


----------



## wss12345 (Aug 9, 2014)

I think most of the policies that applies in UK will apply as well to the citizens residing in other countries with additional few more. May relate with your income tax too.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

KathyK said:


> We've lived in Greece for 4 years. Are looking to take out Life Insurance (definite) and possibly Health Insurance. However, most of the information I can find on the Internet relates to (a) Americans, or (2) people residing in UK. Can anyone give me information to companies which would insure British expatriates living in Greece permanently. Thanks.


Try Allianz or General,Bupa is very expensive,I prefer Allianz


----------

